# '07 July Challenge Photos - "Serenity"



## TwistMyArm (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Thanks to all who participated again this month. We have a huge number of photos and they're great. All 55 photos can be viewed here,

Serenity

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 1, 2007)

impossible task...





(great pics people!)





pascal


----------



## theheater (Aug 1, 2007)

Really hard... great job guys... I can definately pic out a woodsac influenced photo there


----------



## IrishCameraGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow...tough to decide.  Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## RacePhoto (Aug 2, 2007)

IrishCameraGirl said:


> Wow...tough to decide.  Great pictures everyone!!



55 that's the spirit!


----------



## spyder (Aug 2, 2007)

wow, lots of really good ones this month, twas a tough decision


----------



## Andy Campbell (Aug 3, 2007)

Definition of a serenity is free from stress or emotion and so many of them hit the nail on the head! Hard decision.:er:


----------



## Dancade (Aug 3, 2007)

Well done everyone.

I almost didnt notice my entry. It looks really bad quality, cause I had to compress it loads to get it the correct filesize....


----------



## spyder (Aug 6, 2007)

spyder said:


> Definition of a serenity is free from stress or emotion and so many of them hit the nail on the head! Hard decision.:er:


 
ha ha, i guess i should have looked it up, i think i missed it.


----------



## SimplyEuphoric (Aug 6, 2007)

will it not let me vote because I'm still a newbie? I'm confused


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 9, 2007)

*Congrats Jeroen on the July win!*


----------



## jeroen (Aug 10, 2007)

Woohooo! I actually won something? Wow! Thanks a lot if you voted for my silly cows  

Cheers, Jeroen


----------



## kelley_french (Aug 10, 2007)

great photo, congrats!


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Jeroen!


----------



## Carlos Cané (Aug 13, 2007)

Great photo!  Congratulations!


----------

